# Eclipse kann workspace nicht wieder herstellen!



## schlaubie (20. Jan 2006)

Hallo Leute hab ein big Problem mit dem Workspace!

Elipse kann bei Hochfahren meinen Workspace nicht laden, d.h es wird überhaubt kein Projekt mwhr angezeigt!
Obwohl die Daten noch in diesem Ordner liegen!

Ein Import in ein neues Projekt funktioniert, nur das alte findet er trotzdem nicht! Ich würde aber gerne mit disem weiterarbeiten weil es im CVS eingeloggt ist! Problem ist nur das das Projekt auf meinen Rechner noch viele Änderungen gegenueber den CVS Stand hat!

Wie kann ich erreichen das Eclipse das Projekt wieder einladen tut!

*Besten Dank im Vorraus*


----------



## Xandro (20. Jan 2006)

Versuch mal den Workspace zu ändern und Dein Projekt in den Neuen hineinzukopieren.

Andernfalls kannst Du ja einfach mal Eclipse neu aufsetzen, das tut der Sache ja keinen Abbruch.


----------



## schlaubie (20. Jan 2006)

Ok werds Probieren!


----------



## schlaubie (20. Jan 2006)

Hab den Workspace geändert hat super funktioniert danke!!!


----------

